# 2w 445nm laser



## Hmmm (Apr 17, 2013)

I just built a laser using a m140 diode with a g2 lens, driven at 1.8 amps


----------



## Arm and Leg (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Hmmm, I'll take it if you want to sell it!
Awesome build, and just itching for a HA-IIII anodisation!


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Sorry, I don't think I want to sell it, at least not yet. I've been trying to decide how I want to coat it. I'm debating leaving it plain, powder coating, type 2, or type 3 anodizing.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*



Hmmm said:


> Sorry, I don't think I want to sell it, at least not yet. I've been trying to decide how I want to coat it. I'm debating leaving it plain, powder coating, type 2, or type 3 anodizing.


Hey, ever gotten anything CERAKOTED?


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

I never have actually, I was thinking of doing those processes because I could do them at home. I was just looking over the cerakote process and it looks like its done with a HVLP gun?

Edit: It looks like cerakote is applied with a airbrush or spraygun. How does it compare with powdercoating?

Edit 2: It seems Moly resin might work well and it seems both are stronger/better than a powdercoat coating.


----------



## n2stuff (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

What host is that? Also you meant 455nm not 405nm.


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Its just one I made, I wanted to learn to use a lathe so I made that. Yes, 445, 405 all those things... I'm getting confused


----------



## n2stuff (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*



Hmmm said:


> Its just one I made, I wanted to learn to use a lathe so I made that. Yes, 445, 405 all those things... I'm getting confused



Very nice work on the lathe. I see a side job for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gun (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Nice build however, it would have been good if you could include more information and pictures. I would have expected at least 5 images or so


----------



## emmashi (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

cool shape and good design


----------



## Hmmm (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Sorry for the long lag, I had some things I had to prepare for. AKA AP tests, I kept trying to study, but instead procrastinating.


I'm uploading a video right now. I don't have any beam shots because the only camera I have is my cellphone but the video should be uploaded by the morning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWB30Ei_Vgo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## m4a1usr (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

What are you using for power? 18650? John


----------



## Norm (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 2w 405nm laser*

Title edited. To edit your title, click edit post then Go Advanced edit - Norm


----------



## Hmmm (May 24, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Yes. 18650


----------



## Hmmm (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

I fully finished it up today. I was playing with it and its so much fun. Well, I didn't fully finish it, tomorrow I'm going to make a heatsink for the driver. I'm planning on turning a peice of bar to size and then milling a pocket out of it.


----------



## Hmmm (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Hey guys, I lost my laser around 3 months ago, I was wondering if anyone may have seen a laser that looked lie this one?


----------



## biddy79uk (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

I think your a troll.
Why would any of us get to see your laser i mean whats the odds of that happening & how the hell can you "lose" a laser beyond find unless its been pinched ?
By the way *Get in the house pmsl


----------



## Hmmm (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

I'm not a troll. I'm posting this encase someone is browsing some forum and ses a post about "I found this thing, what is it" Or "Selling a laser"

I know its a long shot, but I have to try.

I"m building a new one soon, but I would love to find this one. I should have a bunch of the photos of the build process and videos if you want...

Or you know, just do a reverse image search.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 2w 605nm laser*

Doesn't hurt to ask 
Here's hoping it turns up behind a couch or something!


----------

